# Where to source up 5" dust collection fittings and pipe that work together.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

So the quandry is at hand. There seems to be NO 5" plastic duct, and shy of spending $40.00 per wye, sheet metal wyes for 5" are more or less non existent. 

I see Woodcraft has their wood river branded 5" wyes going for around $13.00 each, which is awesome. And reducers and such can easily be sourced, but 45s are all but non existent, and again, no plastic pipe, so we are left with...

5" snap lock duct is readily available, as are adjustable elbows, and reducers, all at very reasonable prices, but then we hit the wyes, and boy are they steep at $40.00 a piece.

My question is. Can the ABS plastic fittings be mixed with the sheet metal duct and adjustable elbows to come up with a complete system?


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm also very curious.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> I'm also very curious.


This issue has me leaning toward eventually going to 6" duct for my main, but I am not really interested in replacing my Harbor Freight dust collector. With the Wynn filter and Wen impeller, it _should_ support a 6" duct, but I know it _will_ support a 5", which is why I am looking more toward 5" main, and just dropping to 4" at the tool...

The HF 2HP DC is far from unique in this, and according to the Pentz charts if I remember right, 5" is recommended for 2HP blowers, so my plan here is to... (Tracing from the blower OUT to the far end of the system as it were...)


Come out of the blower 5" port via an adjustable elbow set at 45 degrees, a 2ft pipe segment to get to the wall, and another adjustable elbow set at 45 degrees.
Come out of the elbow with a 5x5x5 wye. Would STONGLY prefer metal over plastic, but will do plastic if I must, branch facing up. another elbow at 45 degrees, and pipe segment going up the wall to the ceiling,
Transition from wall to ceiling via a long sweeping 90, or 2 elbows set at 45 degrees each.
Travel down the wall, and accross the ceiling, breaking out with another 5x5x5 wye, pipe segment, 5x4 reducer, and blast gates at the major tool locations. Thinking about moving the existing 5x4x4 wye to the end with the table saw to get better collection at the saw top and belly pan / blade shroud port.
As has been mentioned by me, and LOTS of other folks as well, the biggest issue being faced isn't the collector machine itself, nor even so much the ducting, but rather the ports on the machines themselves. Tool manufacturers, particularly consumer grade tool MFGs tend to put massively undersized dust ports on their machines, and rarely, if ever is there an option avaialble to easily upsize the port itself. We are LUCKY if we get a 4" port, most of our machines either have non port at all for dust collection, OR we get a 2.5" or smaller collection port.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't be so quick as to settle for the HF DC without some mods, before you go messin' with the ducting!
Lot's of folks on You Tube have replaced the HF impeller with the Rikon, a larger one. I'm not certain whether the vanes are reversed on that one for a better push of the air?










These won't be cheap, but they will have what you need. I don't see mixing metal with ABS as a big problem, but there may be technical reasons not to do it?








Dust Collection Ductwork Fittings and Components | Oneida Air Systems


Round ducting for use in airborne material handling applications. Made in USA using heavy gauge steel to withstand the rigors of dust collection.




www.oneida-air.com













Dust Collection Products | Spiral Duct for Duct Collection


Protect your work environment from dust and other allergens. Our spiral duct for dust collection is second to none in providing clean air solutions for any work space.




www.spiralmfg.com













Low Pressure Galvanized Pipe & Fttings | Commerical & Residential Spiral Pipe


Spiral Manufacturing Company, Inc. is a major North American manufacturer of lock-seam, low pressure galvanized pipe and fittings. We offer a complete line of standard light commercial and residential Spiral pipe, fittings, and custom fabrications designed to meet all standard specifications.




www.spiralmfg.com





Possibly cheaper?





Woodworking Hobby Shop Dust Collection – Air Handling Systems







airhand.com


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Large DC pipe and fitting are expensive. If you want or need it , pull the card..


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

This was the site I was browsing last week...I had to search through my browsing history to find it...they have reasonable prices on 5" vent but I'm not sure the shipping costs.









Light Gauge 45 Degree Elbow







airhand.com


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Don't be so quick as to settle for the HF DC without some mods, before you go messin' with the ducting!
> Lot's of folks on You Tube have replaced the HF impeller with the Rikon, a larger one. I'm not certain whether the vanes are reversed on that one for a better push of the air?
> 
> 
> ...


You might have missed my multiple posts about it. My HF 2HP DC is fitted with a Wen12" impeller that BARELY fits in the housing, a Wynn 35A filter, and a Pentz recommended neutral vane. Some folks are upsizing to 6", my run is 18' max, I am simply concerned with it being effective through the whole system. I KNOW 5" will work... 6" MAY work, but is really pushing it kind of hard... And no I do not have a separator in from of the blower. I didn't want the bottle neck there. For now staying with the neutral vane and blowing the filter down at the end of the day to keep it clean.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> This was the site I was browsing last week...I had to search through my browsing history to find it...they have reasonable prices on 5" vent but I'm not sure the shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am unfamiliar with Shell Hardware, but they sell the Imperial manufacturing GV0989 5x5x5 45 degree branch wye for under $30.00 per unit. Not sure about the shipping, but when you consider the price of the Wood River ABS plastic piece. If it came down to it, I will order one, and try to do a dry fit between that and standard snap lock 5" pipe and fittings. I know 4" works with no real issues other than crimps need to be gone over a little extra on the internals to get the fit right... No big deal. I would think 5" would be similar. Even if I had to, well... convince the 5" pipe to take the ABS I am pretty sure I could do it easily...

At worst, a couple of snips, a little careful stretching, and a few extra wraps of aluminum HVAC tape...

To heck with it. I have 5" snap lock pipe right now. Woodcraft has the 5" ABS 45 degree branch wyes on sale for $12.36 each, and there is a free shipping coupon code that ends today or tomorrow. I just bit the bullet and snagged a half dozen of these things. Guess I am committed to doing the mix between ABS and galvanized now...


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

dbhost said:


> To heck with it. I have 5" snap lock pipe right now. Woodcraft has the 5" ABS 45 degree branch wyes on sale for $12.36 each, and there is a free shipping coupon code that ends today or tomorrow. I just bit the bullet and snagged a half dozen of these things. Guess I am committed to doing the mix between ABS and galvanized now...


FWIW, I had no problems connecting 6" snap lock to 6" PVC DWV wyes. The female openings on the wyes were too large for the pipe, but a short sleeve of 6" PVC pipe made a good transition to the snap lock. The snap lock ends needed some crimping.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

jdonhowe said:


> FWIW, I had no problems connecting 6" snap lock to 6" PVC DWV wyes. The female openings on the wyes were too large for the pipe, but a short sleeve of 6" PVC pipe made a good transition to the snap lock. The snap lock ends needed some crimping.


I expect, but I COULD be wrong, and I will certainly post my results, but I expect that the male side of the 5x5x5 wyes SHOULD slip into the female / smooth ends of the snap lock pipe. I likewise expect to have to de-crimp via vice grips and wooden cauls, the crimped male ends of the snap lock pipe and adjustable elbows...

It's going to take me a while to slowly gather up the stuff, but the plan is to just go with it. The wyes and reducers will likely end up being ABS, transitioning to snap lock mains should be fine, and the spurs at the machines then after the reducer are DWV PVC already and plan on using that.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I just picked up 2 5" wyes from woodcraft and a couple 5" snap lock and stan pipes from HD

@dbhyou and I will be in it together


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> I just picked up 2 5" wyes from woodcraft and a couple 5" snap lock and stan pipes from HD
> 
> @dbhyou and I will be in it together


In for a penny, in for a dollar I guess right? Hmmm. That saying may be a bit old now that I think of it. Blame my Grandpa...

I actually have a plan to squeeze it all in the budget without hitting the card as it were.

#1. This week I snagged the the Wyes,
#2. Next week, grab the 5" snap lock pipe.
#3. In 2 weeks, grab a fresh spool of aluminum HVAC tape. I have a little bit left but I am gonna need a lot more, grab the elbows and reducers. For now I am going to use my just opened spool of duct hanger strapping / tape...

Once I get the installation squared up and 100% sure where I want it all, then I MIGHT or MIGHT NOT buy proper 2 hole strapping.

Having gone through all of this, I will end up with a bunch of 4" DWV stuff that I will need to offload when I am done.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Good day. For those that are following along, My 5x5x5 wyes came in today, and the size isn't perfect,

Basically they will fit INSIDE of either the smooth, OR crimped 5" end with more slop than I am comfortable with.

I am planning on picking up a cheap roll of duct tape, and give the ends about 3 to 4 wraps of duct ttape to give it a snug fit.

IF you are doing a 5" system and need to reduce to 4", look at Grizzly, the Woodstock 5x4 reducers are going for $2.25 each.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

That's interesting because my 5" dnaplock fits perfectly over the woodcraft 5" wye


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> That's interesting because my 5" dnaplock fits perfectly over the woodcraft 5" wye
> View attachment 434855


Oh it fits, it's just a SLOPPY fit... I am aiming for a nice tight rattle free fit. Are you saying you get a snug fit with your snaplock? If so what brand snap lock is yours? I am using the Master Flow 5" Snap Lock galvanized pipe from Home Depot. I know Lowes carries Imperial MFG. Is that different?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

So the breakdown of the materials needed / purchased or pending purchase and where did I get it from... The list will be item, QTY, cost per unit, and where I found them.

#1. Woodriver 5x5x5 branch wye. QTY 6. $12.36 from Woodcraft
#2. Woodstock 1037 5x4 dust collection reducer. QTY 8. $2.25 at Grizzly
#3. MasterFlow 5" x 5' snap lock pipe. QTY 8. $10.80 at Home Depot.
#4. Masterflow 5" adjustable elbow. QTY 8. $4.98 at Home Depot.
From this point down, I am repurposing my old stuff, so QTY and prices might be VERY hazy.
#5. Charlotte Pipe 4" DWV 10' joint. QTY 1 $10.98 Lowes
#6. Charlotte Pipe 4" DWV branch wye QTY 3 $7.78 Lowes
#7. 4x2.5 Y adapter / reducer. QTY 1 $11.99 Rockler
#8. Taytools 4x2.5 branch wye. QTY 1. $10.98 Amazon
#9. Fuzzy on these, but current market. Powertec 4in aluminum blast gate 6 pack. QTY 1. $59.49 Amazon
#10. 4" x 50' clear PVC dust collection hose. QTY 1. $89.95 Peachtree Woodworking Supply.
#11. 4" Wire hose clamps. QTY 12. $1.25 Peachtree Woodworking Supply
#12. Charlotte Pipe 4" DWV 45 degree elbows. QTY 12 $2.58 Lowes.
#13. Picked this number due to some folks triscadecaphobia. So I will put Aluminum HVAC tape. Nashua Tape. 1.89" x 50yd HVAC foil tape. QTY 1. $8.98 Home Depot.

I am sure I am missing stuff. 4x2.5 funnel reducers, 2.5" wire clamps, 2.5" hose etc... But hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

dbhost said:


> Oh it fits, it's just a SLOPPY fit... I am aiming for a nice tight rattle free fit. Are you saying you get a snug fit with your snaplock? If so what brand snap lock is yours? I am using the Master Flow 5" Snap Lock galvanized pipe from Home Depot. I know Lowes carries Imperial MFG. Is that different?


Mine is tighter than yours. The male end will not fit over the fitting.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

all the intermediate sizes like 3,5,7 are almost non-existent. like at Lowe's, Home Depot , several of the major distributors. when I check just recently. we are now have to change the diameters to accommodate changes do to unavailable products.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Biotec said:


> all the intermediate sizes like 3,5,7 are almost non-existent. like at Lowe's, Home Depot , several of the major distributors. when I check just recently. we are now have to change the diameters to accommodate changes do to unavailable products.


For what it's worth Tees are easily available, however I want a 45 degree branch wye in orde to avoid tight 90 degree turns. 

The ONLY reasonably available I found is the Imperial GV0989, the lowest price I can find is from Shell Lumber for $29.45 which is well over double the cost of the ABS units, and pretty much everywhere else runs for $39.99. Oneida has their version for a little over $40.00 a pop.

Let's be blunt. If you are plumbing dust collection with 5", you are most likely plumbing a Chinese 2HP dust collector, so odds are better than good you are going to be price sensitive. $40.00 fittings are just unacceptable.when you need 10 of them to plumb up a $450.00 after mods dust collector.

Like everything YMMV of course. Everyones tolerance for various cost / performance / availability is diffferent. 

For ME, I am going with the hybrid sheet metal / plastic approach. It gives me the ducting size I want, AND keeps my budget in mind. 

Something to keep in mind. I fully and readily admin I am a fat guy. I have been losing weight under 'rona which is odd, but I am stil pretty big... WIth the 4" DWV I can fit my hand into the pipe, if I am careful. WIth the 5" I can slide it pretty much all the way up my arm to the elbow. The surface area is huge by comparison.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> Mine is tighter than yours. The male end will not fit over the fitting.


I'm dying to know, what brand pipe are you using? I thought they were all more or less standard. Why is yours a snug fit and mine sloppy? Mind you, a difference of 1/16 is all it takes to make for a loose sloppy fit. May not matter when assembling HVAC ducting where everything will be taped up, but I admit I am being OCD. I helped a fellow at my church set up his 6" setup, he's got a Grizzly 3HP I think cyclone... and the pipes were sloppy like mine and we didn't snug up the fittings, and it rattled something bad in use... Took it apart, massaged the male side so it was a bit snugger fit and the rattle went away... Can't do that with plastic.

Anyway, you can clearly see your pipe snugs right up to the shoulder on the male wye.









Mine on the other hand, only stops when it comes up to the branch and has nowhere else to go.


OH, FWIW, you should be able to with some small wood blocks and vise grips, press the crimps out of the male ends enough to make them slide over your fittings. Try to get the male ends pointed toward the DC so air isn't crashing into them... basically plumb it backwards from the way you'd plumb HVAC...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

This seems like as good of a thread as any to keep track of this. All bills paid, and my ducting and elbows have been ordered. It's below freezing right now, so I went ahead and accepted the free shipping from Home Depot. Everything should be here Monday afternoon.

I spent a good amount of time in the shop with the measuring tape yesterday, and finalized the shopping list as it were. 

It's all good to go as it were, but for now, not a snowballs chance in a Houston summer am I going out to Home Depot in Texas in sub freezing weather. Nobody knows how to drive on icy roads...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Home Depot shipped via FedEx instead of store courier delivery. The elbows arrived today. The rest maybe tomorrow or????

Anyway, I am ripping out the 4" that has to go, and replacing it with the 5" that I at least have now... Yes the ducting IS sloping to the right, I needed to clear underneath the cedar cross that is just barely in the way to the right of the band saw. 

To get the crimped ends to fit over hte plastic fittings, I used my belt sander to round over the edge of a hunk of 2x6 to make a radius anvil. I clamp that in my vise, and just hammer the crimps as smooth as I can get them, and then it slides on snug. A wrap or two of foil tape will seal it up. IF I can make it fit, I want to attach the 5x4x4 fitting to that branch right behind the band saw. I want a dual 4" right there to collect from top and bottom. 

Aside from removal though, at this point, I have nothing more I can install so will likely continue with the removal tonight. 

Again the point behind this whole excersize. Make the lines as short, straight, and smooth as possible, while making the mains 5" and branches 4".


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

dbhost said:


> Home Depot shipped via FedEx instead of store courier delivery. The elbows arrived today. The rest maybe tomorrow or????
> 
> Anyway, I am ripping out the 4" that has to go, and replacing it with the 5" that I at least have now... Yes the ducting IS sloping to the right, I needed to clear underneath the cedar cross that is just barely in the way to the right of the band saw.
> 
> ...


Remind me where you got the elbows?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> Remind me where you got the elbows?


Home Depot. I am using all adjustable HVAC elbows. They apparently thought it would be a good idea to ship the elbows, tape, and pipe as 3 separate shipments. 

I am actually kind of stunned they didn't deliver this from local stock. It would have been a LOT cheaper for them...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

More progress on the 5" upgrade / install. 

Made the connection to the first and second branch wyes. The second goes to the band saw and you can't see it, but has a 5x4x4 fitting with blast gates for upper and lower collection. And the 5" going overhead and along the wall. I untape and unstrap the run to the DC itself to drop the height of hte first branch wye. Adjustment needed still...









Then we are on to the 2nd, just behind where the flip top tool carts reside. This will be where the pickup for the bench top tools will be. I still need to fit the blast gate.









And lastly, at least for today behind the lathe. The lower port / blast gate here is for the lathe dust hood, the other is for a hose to go to the drill press.Oddly enough, yes I CAN have both blast gates open at the same time Or open and closed, well you get it. Yes the blast gates clear each other... I do however, need to figure out a better place for my drywall tee...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

@BigCountry79 I know you were working one of these upgrades, but had been handed some setbacks by life. Are you on the back burner with this for now or how is the project going?

Hopefully my concept is as clear as possible here. 5" main, and then branch off to 4" as close to the machines as possible.

I don't have enough blast gates, and my hood never worked worth a snot, so I am seriously considering leaving off the miter saw bench. at some point in the not too dtistant future I am going to have to rip the bench out, rework the port, I have a 5" takeoff waiting to go, and just upsize to 5" and even then, likely use the shop vac to pull as much as I can from the OE port...


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

dbhost said:


> @BigCountry79 I know you were working one of these upgrades, but had been handed some setbacks by life. Are you on the back burner with this for now or how is the project going?
> 
> Hopefully my concept is as clear as possible here. 5" main, and then branch off to 4" as close to the machines as possible.
> 
> I don't have enough blast gates, and my hood never worked worth a snot, so I am seriously considering leaving off the miter saw bench. at some point in the not too dtistant future I am going to have to rip the bench out, rework the port, I have a 5" takeoff waiting to go, and just upsize to 5" and even then, likely use the shop vac to pull as much as I can from the OE port...


Life is back to normal-ish.

I am still in the middle of a bench build. I am trying to finish that up vefore starting a new project. I basically have 3 more mortises to cut and I need to build a chop.

After that my wife requested I finish the mud room countertop.

After that I got volunteered to make cub scout trophies.

So I'm probably still a month out of the shop re-org. Part of the reason I started planning and thinking about it was I was stuck in a hospital so much with nothing to do, and it was a decent time to research and plan it out some. I normally try not to plan too many projects at once...

Thanks for asking!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> Life is back to normal-ish.
> 
> I am still in the middle of a bench build. I am trying to finish that up vefore starting a new project. I basically have 3 more mortises to cut and I need to build a chop.
> 
> ...


What is this finish one project before starting a new one you speak of? I thought the whole goal was to have as many projects going at one time that you can't possibly finish any of them in a timely fashion.

In all seriousness, my shop / compressed air / dust collection / organization upgrades going on are effectively to support the ongoing home remodelling projects. At this time I am working on the master suite dressing room and it is a f#$%ing disaster. Not a single stick of framing is quite square or plumb. It's close, but off enough to make miters a real pain in the tail...

Aside from one Milton coupler the compressed air upgrades are done. So now I have the flow I need for the texture hopper gun. I probably could have run it simply by moving the compressor to the master suite while I blow texture on the walls but oh well...

The flip top tool stands will allow me to actually access the bench top tools without lifting. I have back issues, and need to be careful about lifting / twisting, and honestly the easier I make a job, the more I have left in me to get more done for the job... Pretty straight forward.

I probably COULD have put off the 5" duct upgrade, but with the impeller upgrade, I would REALLY tell the difference in air movement between the 5" at the end of the old Thien Separator, and at the end of a 10' run of 4" DWV, I wanted to minimize the restriction as much as feaseable.

Well, I will be sharing my progress, and design throughts. And whether or not I feel it was worth it. I don't have enough blast gates to get it done, but I also have 2 blast gates servicing one machine right now (band saw). I do have a single 5" blast gate on order. Of course fitting it is going to be, interesting...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For anyone following my 5" duct upgrade. I am getting tired of writing it up in multiple forums. Check out my post on Sawdustzone.org Getting the most out of the Harbor Freight 2HP Dust colllector with 5" ducting... - The SawdustZone


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Note to all. Particularly @BigCountry79 

A problem I found that I worked around my way, but it involved a fair amount of metal work...

The 5" branch wyes, and the 5"x4" reducers are the same size as in they butt joint fit. You will need a union of some sort. I slabbed off 4" of sheet metal duct to act as a union / collar, and drilled / pop riveted then then taped to seal the joint.

I am still pending the 5" brackets which should be delivered today as the plastic strapping is just not doing the trick...


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

dbhost said:


> Note to all. Particularly @BigCountry79
> 
> A problem I found that I worked around my way, but it involved a fair amount of metal work...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up. I actually think I will forego the reducers and make my own blast gates instead with 4" on one side and 5" on the other.

I did install my Wynn filter today and it's way better.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I actually think u will forego the reducers and make my own blast gates instead with 4" on one side and 5" on the other.
> 
> I did install my Wynn filter today and it's way better.
> View attachment 435848
> ...


Oddly enough, I never installed the filter bag on mine. I bought it and the Wynn filter at the same time..

What time i could do today was spent installing the U hangers.... my ceiling needs to be redone sometime... I have it pretty well there though.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

@BigCountry79 I haven't seen any updates from you in quite a while. Have you made any progress on your 5" install? Kind of anxious to see how you are managing the blast gate situation...


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

dbhost said:


> @BigCountry79 I haven't seen any updates from you in quite a while. Have you made any progress on your 5" install? Kind of anxious to see how you are managing the blast gate situation...


Nope. I've been making a lot of trips up to Chicago trying to manage my father's estate and giving some time back to my family on the time I spent away.

I have about 3 projects lined up before the shop reorganization.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

dbhost said:


> #5. Charlotte Pipe 4" DWV 10' joint. QTY 1 $10.98 Lowes
> #6. Charlotte Pipe 4" DWV branch wye QTY 3 $7.78 Lowes
> #12. Charlotte Pipe 4" DWV 45 degree elbows. QTY 12 $2.58 Lowes.


did you actually buy pvc piping at these prices?
right now 10 ft of pvc is $38, wye is $21 and 45° is $10
ouch
ouch
ouch

i'm just getting into dust collection, tired of hearing the shop vac and still having a mess
looking thru some old threads to see how some peoples did it
bought a craigslist hf 2hp collector


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

_Ogre said:


> did you actually buy pvc piping at these prices?
> right now 10 ft of pvc is $38, wye is $21 and 45° is $10
> ouch
> ouch
> ...


Nope. I went with 5" Snap Lock duct, with 5x5x5 ABS wyes and ABS 5x4 reducers. Haven not been too heavily used, but so far so good.Between that and the impeller upgrade it is doing a good job...

The install was a pain in the tail. I had to cut the snap lock to custom lengths using my angle grinder and HF cut off wheels. The ABS 5x5x5 wyes and 5x4 reducers are about 1/16" smaller in OD than the ID of the 5" snap lock pipe making a sloppy fit. I wrapped the outer portion of the wyes until I got a semi snug friction fit, and then pinned it together with pop rivets, and wrapped the joint with HVAC tape. It's not going anywhere any time soon, but if I ever get a clog it is going to be a paint to take apart and clear...


----------

